

MUI – Lightweight Web/Email CSS Framework - andres
https://www.muicss.com/?a=1

======
Geee
What's up with the Material design? Am I the only one who thinks it's just
horrible in looks and behavior?

~~~
ARussell
Personally I think it's a huge improvement over flat design. Do you have any
specific criticisms, or is it just a subjective aesthetic opinion?

~~~
andreiv
I also think it's an improvement but I wouldn't call it "huge". My biggest
problem so far was the lack of "support". By that I mean that a simple to
medium difficulty Flat Design project does not require a lot of
transitions/animations work. This in turn means that the development time is
kept relatively low. In contrast, Material Design emphasizes these visual
features.

In my opinion, this framework is the missing piece for MD. I only wished that
Google had thought of that and helped speed up the development process.

~~~
ARussell
It's just my opinion, but I still think it's a huge improvement. The
oversimplification of flat design sort of put it in an "uncanny valley" of
sorts for user interfaces, in my experience. I'd look at a UI and really have
to ask myself whether I should be able to click on an element or not.

------
nailer
> 'mui-btn mui-btn-default mui-btn-flat mui-btn-lg'

This would be better implemented via mixins. Eg, the a element has the class
'download-button', which has all the additional visual elements mixed in via
sass/less/stylus. There's a small overhead in file size, but it allows you to
keep all the visual settings in a single place (the stylesheet) rather than
two (the stylesheet and the HTML).

~~~
andres
You can use mixins from the source SASS files to do most of this. I was
thinking about formalizing it and including it in the documentation but I
wanted to get some feedback first.

[https://github.com/amorey/mui/blob/master/src/sass/mui/_butt...](https://github.com/amorey/mui/blob/master/src/sass/mui/_buttons.scss#L145)

~~~
nailer
Excellent - since a lot of us work primarily in sass these days that would be
quite useful.

~~~
graffitici
As someone who's been meaning to learn LESS or SASS, good to see this. SASS
might be the way to go then..!

------
egypturnash
Every time I see a link to this I can't help but show my age and think of
"Magic User Interface"
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_User_Interface](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_User_Interface))
for the Amiga. Which might possibly be older than the person who created this
MUI.

(If you really want a blast from the past have a look at its old homepage:
[http://www.sasg.com/mui/](http://www.sasg.com/mui/))

------
doughj3
What's the with hamburger menu icon and a hidden sidebar navigation? It
doesn't make any sense on a 1600px wide display.

------
glitcher
Down in the Features section the stars marking each li item render horribly in
the latest chrome on my desktop and on an android tablet. While not a real
reason not to try MUI, it is an annoying distraction for a frontend
framework's website.

------
dingdingdang
Any auto sizing columns for content/images? Or is that beyond the scope?

~~~
andres
I think it's beyond the scope for the core library but it'd be a good addition
as a plugin further down the road.

